# Sconnessione



## Andrea Lila (6 Ottobre 2016)

Poco fa uscendo dal lavoro ho provato la solita sensazione di sconnessione. E' come se durante la  giornata io saltassi da una bolla all'altra della mia vita, ognuna delle quali è un mondo a se stante : famiglia, figli, lavoro, sport, internet, spesa, svago, amici. E' come se mi spogliassi di un abito e ne indossassi altri di continuo, un assumere posture diverse senza o con pochissime connessioni che a volte mi sfianca.

Non so descrivere bene questa sensazione che è un inedito in effetti, ma fatico a percepirmi come un uno intero in ogni situazione. Forse è solo stanchezza e risparmio energie centelinandomi in ogni ambito, non lo so. A voi capita di sentirvi così?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Poco fa uscendo dal lavoro ho provato la solita sensazione di sconnessione. E' come se durante la  giornata io saltassi da una bolla all'altra della mia vita, ognuna delle quali è un mondo a se stante : famiglia, figli, lavoro, sport, internet, spesa, svago, amici. E' come se mi spogliassi di un abito e ne indossassi altri di continuo, un assumere posture diverse senza o con pochissime connessioni che a volte mi sfianca.
> 
> Non so descrivere bene questa sensazione che è un inedito in effetti, ma fatico a percepirmi come un uno intero in ogni situazione. Forse è solo stanchezza e risparmio energie centelinandomi in ogni ambito, non lo so. A voi capita di sentirvi così?


Solo quando ho tradito
Se no sono intera e uguale in qualunque situazione


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo quando ho tradito
> Se no sono intera e uguale in qualunque situazione


Ora che ci penso anch'io in piena fase di tradimento, attiva o passiva, ero totalmente disconnessa, ancora più di quanto mi senta in questo periodo.

Forse le bolle sono troppo piene di cose, impegni, responsabilità, e farle tracimare e osmotizzare tra loro sarebbe ancora più difficile gestirle. Per dire, mettiamo il forum, con qualche amica esterna al posto ne ho parlato vagamente, ma mi è troppo faticoso raccontare tante dinamiche, farle entrare in argomento o suscitare il loro interesse, dunque mi taccio, è una cosa che principalmente tengo per me, nella quale mi rilasso, mi confronto e mi confido, ma è uno spazio a sè, una bolla appunto.


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Poco fa uscendo dal lavoro ho provato la solita sensazione di sconnessione. E' come se durante la  giornata io saltassi da una bolla all'altra della mia vita, ognuna delle quali è un mondo a se stante : famiglia, figli, lavoro, sport, internet, spesa, svago, amici. E' come se mi spogliassi di un abito e ne indossassi altri di continuo, un assumere posture diverse senza o con pochissime connessioni che a volte mi sfianca.
> 
> Non so descrivere bene questa sensazione che è un inedito in effetti, ma fatico a percepirmi come un uno intero in ogni situazione. Forse è solo stanchezza e risparmio energie centelinandomi in ogni ambito, non lo so. A voi capita di sentirvi così?


Tenti di adattarti alle situazioni. Dipende dal perché lo fai, pare però che la cosa ti stressi. Potrebbe dipendere dal tuo carattere.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Poco fa uscendo dal lavoro ho provato la solita sensazione di sconnessione. E' come se durante la  giornata io saltassi da una bolla all'altra della mia vita, ognuna delle quali è un mondo a se stante : famiglia, figli, lavoro, sport, internet, spesa, svago, amici. E' come se mi spogliassi di un abito e ne indossassi altri di continuo, un assumere posture diverse senza o con pochissime connessioni che a volte mi sfianca.
> 
> Non so descrivere bene questa sensazione che è un inedito in effetti, ma fatico a percepirmi come un uno intero in ogni situazione. Forse è solo stanchezza e risparmio energie centelinandomi in ogni ambito, non lo so. A voi capita di sentirvi così?


Prova a cercare "ricomposizione del sè"...potresti trovare spunti interessanti


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Poco fa uscendo dal lavoro ho provato la solita sensazione di sconnessione. E' come se durante la  giornata io saltassi da una bolla all'altra della mia vita, ognuna delle quali è un mondo a se stante : famiglia, figli, lavoro, sport, internet, spesa, svago, amici. E' come se mi spogliassi di un abito e ne indossassi altri di continuo, un assumere posture diverse senza o con pochissime connessioni che a volte mi sfianca.
> 
> Non so descrivere bene questa sensazione che è un inedito in effetti, ma fatico a percepirmi come un uno intero in ogni situazione. Forse è solo stanchezza e risparmio energie centelinandomi in ogni ambito, non lo so. A voi capita di sentirvi così?


Si mi capita a periodi, non ho mai però temuto nulla di che,quando mi sono rendo  conto di questa sensazione cerco di fermarmi e prender tempo per me 
ha sempre funzionato, peraltro io somatizzo quindi quando arrivo al punto di rottura comincio ad avere tutte una serie di disturbi collaterali che fungono da campanelli di allarme 
bella lei :abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ora che ci penso anch'io in piena fase di tradimento, attiva o passiva, ero totalmente disconnessa, ancora più di quanto mi senta in questo periodo.
> 
> Forse le bolle sono troppo piene di cose, impegni, responsabilità, e farle tracimare e osmotizzare tra loro sarebbe ancora più difficile gestirle. Per dire, mettiamo il forum, con qualche amica esterna al posto ne ho parlato vagamente, ma mi è troppo faticoso raccontare tante dinamiche, farle entrare in argomento o suscitare il loro interesse, dunque mi taccio, è una cosa che principalmente tengo per me, nella quale mi rilasso, mi confronto e mi confido, ma è uno spazio a sè, una bolla appunto.


però questa bolla che descrivi non mi sembra negativa ...


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tenti di adattarti alle situazioni. Dipende dal perché lo fai, pare però che la cosa ti stressi. Potrebbe dipendere dal tuo carattere.


A volte mi sembra che si pretenda da me (o sono io stessa a farlo?) sempre il massimo in ogni ambito, famiglia in primis. E sento di non potercela fare, almeno ora non ce la faccio ad essere il massimo in tutto. Faccio figure di emme perchè sono distratta, dimentico i nomi (i nick non ne parliamo proprio, [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] scusa ancora per gli svarioni multipli), gli orari, gli appuntamenti. E più cerco di essere precisa, più mi confondo. Ho un carattere molto free nel senso che non rompo e mi mette ansia chi lo fa ed è troppo preciso. Non mi sento inadeguata, vorrei solo essere lasciata in pace e libera di muovermi come credo, ma non si può 



ipazia ha detto:


> Prova a cercare "ricomposizione del sè"...potresti trovare spunti interessanti


Proverò. In effetti mi sento scomposta


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si mi capita a periodi, non ho mai però temuto nulla di che,quando mi sono rendo  conto di questa sensazione cerco di fermarmi e prender tempo per me
> ha sempre funzionato, peraltro io somatizzo quindi quando arrivo al punto di rottura comincio ad avere tutte una serie di disturbi collaterali che fungono da campanelli di allarme
> bella lei :abbraccio:



Bellissima tu 

Io non ho disturbi particolari, solo mi uccido di sport e fatica in quel senso, è l'unica cosa che mi cheta. E prendo del tempo per me, ma lo vivo freneticamente. Per dire internet; quando mi siedo al pc (lasciamo stare le toccate e fuga da cell o tablet) vorrei fare un milione di cose ma più che stare un po' qui o su fb non riesco. Perdo tempo con qualche gioco ma sempre pensando a tutto quello che ho da fare dopo. 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> però questa bolla che descrivi non mi sembra negativa ...


No, no, anzi. Questo posto se non mi ha salvato la vita, quasi :up:


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A volte mi sembra che si pretenda da me (o sono io stessa a farlo?) sempre il massimo in ogni ambito, famiglia in primis. E sento di non potercela fare, almeno ora non ce la faccio ad essere il massimo in tutto. Faccio figure di emme perchè sono distratta, dimentico i nomi (i nick non ne parliamo proprio, @_Leda_ scusa ancora per gli svarioni multipli), gli orari, gli appuntamenti. E più cerco di essere precisa, più mi confondo. Ho un carattere molto free nel senso che non rompo e mi mette ansia chi lo fa ed è troppo preciso. Non mi sento inadeguata, vorrei solo essere lasciata in pace e libera di muovermi come credo, ma non si può
> 
> 
> 
> Proverò. In effetti mi sento scomposta


Ma figurati! Stai tranquilla, zero problemi!
:abbraccio:

Più tardi ti rispondo via MP


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bellissima tu View attachment 12003
> 
> Io non ho disturbi particolari, solo mi uccido di sport e fatica in quel senso, è l'unica cosa che mi cheta. E prendo del tempo per me, ma lo vivo freneticamente. Per dire internet; quando mi siedo al pc (lasciamo stare le toccate e fuga da cell o tablet) vorrei fare un milione di cose ma più che stare un po' qui o su fb non riesco. Perdo tempo con qualche gioco ma sempre pensando a tutto quello che ho da fare dopo.
> 
> ...


eh ma allora sei come me a parte che per ora di sport non se ne parla 
anche io sono frenetica e cerco di fare millemila cose insieme, poi mi trovo fagocitata dagli impegni incastrati con il tempo che scorre ed io sempre di rincorsa ... E devo fermarmi se no sclero 

si anche per me il forum è un luogo dove scaricare un po' di pensieri


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A volte mi sembra che si pretenda da me (o sono io stessa a farlo?) sempre il massimo in ogni ambito, famiglia in primis. E sento di non potercela fare, almeno ora non ce la faccio ad essere il massimo in tutto. Faccio figure di emme perchè sono distratta, dimentico i nomi (i nick non ne parliamo proprio, @_Leda_ scusa ancora per gli svarioni multipli), gli orari, gli appuntamenti. E più cerco di essere precisa, più mi confondo. *Ho un carattere molto free nel senso che non rompo e mi mette ansia chi lo fa ed è troppo preciso.* Non mi sento inadeguata, vorrei solo essere lasciata in pace e libera di muovermi come credo, ma non si può


Hai probabilmente un rispetto per gli altri che, si potrebbe dire, supera quello che hai per te. Non concentrarti sulle circostanze, come hai già detto sei tu stessa a farlo. Ti preoccupi addirittura di come gli altri giudichino i pacchetti che prepari per loro. Se non ho capito male, il tuo è eccesso di zelo riferito al fatto che ritieni che da te si pretenda il massimo.

Credo che sia per via delle tue caratteristiche caratteriale ed è qualcosa molto ricorrente, specie tra le donne.
Forse non potrai modificare il tuo approccio agli impegni della vita, ma se almeno lo riconosci potrai affrontarlo con più serenità. Pensa comunque che, a prescindere dai risultati che ottieni, quello che di te può soddisfare le persone o gli impegni che hai non sono solo quei risultati, ma bensì proprio l'impegno che infondi nelle cose che fai. Questo è un fatto che deve inorgoglire te, prima ancora che il feedback altrui possa condizionarti. Non viverla come una doverista, che comunque sei, ma se c'è un filo logico tra tutte le bolle in cui ti infili è quello legato al tuo carattere e al modo che ritieni esaustivo di risolvere la vita.

Sei assolta, vaya con dios.


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Hai probabilmente un rispetto per gli altri che, si potrebbe dire, supera quello che hai per te. Non concentrarti sulle circostanze, come hai già detto sei tu stessa a farlo. Ti preoccupi addirittura di come gli altri giudichino i pacchetti che prepari per loro. Se non ho capito male, il tuo è eccesso di zelo riferito al fatto che ritieni che da te si pretenda il massimo.
> 
> Credo che sia per via delle tue caratteristiche caratteriale ed è qualcosa molto ricorrente, specie tra le donne.
> Forse non potrai modificare il tuo approccio agli impegni della vita, ma se almeno lo riconosci potrai affrontarlo con più serenità. Pensa comunque che, a prescindere dai risultati che ottieni, quello che di te può soddisfare le persone o gli impegni che hai non sono solo quei risultati, ma bensì proprio l'impegno che infondi nelle cose che fai. Questo è un fatto che deve inorgoglire te, prima ancora che il feedback altrui possa condizionarti. Non viverla come una doverista, che comunque sei, ma se c'è un filo logico tra tutte le bolle in cui ti infili è quello legato al tuo carattere e al modo che ritieni esaustivo di risolvere la vita.
> ...



Com'è buono lei 

Il problema del feedback è un problema, in effetti. Sennò perchè spendersi tanto.   

Hai scritto cose belle, grazie


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Com'è buono lei
> 
> Il problema del feedback è un problema, in effetti. Sennò perchè spendersi tanto.
> 
> Hai scritto cose belle, grazie


Però sai che il feedback dovrebbe servire anche a te per apportare le modifiche del caso. Affronti i diversi ambiti della vita indossando l'abito per l'occasione, ma in tutti i casi applichi la medesima dedizione. Mi ha fatto pensare quando hai parlato della bolla sport, dove anche in questo caso l'impegno esasperato supera il divertimento che ne dovresti ricavare. Ci sono ambiti per i quali non puoi fare a meno di spenderti con il massimo impegno, ma ce ne sono altri in cui potresti vivere in modo più easy. Guarda che non c'è sempre qualcuno che ti corre appresso. Cerchi addirittura di superare te stessa, emblematico il modo di allenarti. Mica sei un'atleta professionista?

Pensa alla salute.


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

...ah, ti credo che poi alla prima occasione ti spaparanzi se non c'è qualcuno o qualcosa col fucile giocattolo spianato su di te.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Hai probabilmente un rispetto per gli altri che, si potrebbe dire, supera quello che hai per te. Non concentrarti sulle circostanze, come hai già detto sei tu stessa a farlo. Ti preoccupi addirittura di come gli altri giudichino i pacchetti che prepari per loro. Se non ho capito male, *il tuo è eccesso di zelo riferito al fatto che ritieni che da te si pretenda il massimo.
> 
> Credo che sia per via delle tue caratteristiche caratteriale ed è qualcosa molto ricorrente, specie tra le donne.*
> Forse non potrai modificare il tuo approccio agli impegni della vita, ma se almeno lo riconosci potrai affrontarlo con più serenità. Pensa comunque che, a prescindere dai risultati che ottieni, quello che di te può soddisfare le persone o gli impegni che hai non sono solo quei risultati, ma bensì proprio l'impegno che infondi nelle cose che fai. Questo è un fatto che deve inorgoglire te, prima ancora che il feedback altrui possa condizionarti. Non viverla come una doverista, che comunque sei, ma se c'è un filo logico tra tutte le bolle in cui ti infili è quello legato al tuo carattere e al modo che ritieni esaustivo di risolvere la vita.
> ...


Credo sia ricorrente tra le donne perché siano state abituate ad essere macchine da guerra e occuparci di molte cose, peraltro vende o giudicate per come ce ne occupiamo ( brava madre, brava moglie, ottima casalinga o professionista ineccepibile) 
Credo, sia anche una questione di cultura.


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo sia ricorrente tra le donne perché siano state abituate ad essere macchine da guerra e occuparci di molte cose, peraltro vende o giudicate per come ce ne occupiamo ( brava madre, brava moglie, ottima casalinga o professionista ineccepibile)
> Credo, sia anche una questione di cultura.


Ruoli acquisiti. Insomma ve li hanno mollati perché notoriamente alla donna vengono attribuite qualità di affidabilità di cui il genere femminile e portatore "sicuro".

Se ci fai caso per ogni attività che hai citato hai aggiunto un aggettivo (brava, ottima e ineccepibile), chi più ne ha più ne metta, tanto per soddisfare il bisogno di stabilità, sicurezza e ottemperanza ci siete voi. Una specie di eredità fondata su una cultura improntata alla morale. Vi sono stati ascritti valori che in realtà non sono appannaggio del genere sessuale ma del carattere e della predisposizione personale. Intorno a questo si sono create aspettative il cui feedback e diventato quasi una merce di scambio.

Ogni tanto e normale che qualcuna sbotta e mostra segni di insofferenza. Vedi Andrea.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ruoli acquisiti. Insomma ve li hanno mollati perché notoriamente alla donna vengono attribuite qualità di affidabilità di cui il genere femminile e portatore "sicuro".
> 
> Se ci fai caso per ogni attività che hai citato hai aggiunto un aggettivo (brava, ottima e ineccepibile), chi più ne ha più ne metta, tanto per soddisfare il bisogno di stabilità, sicurezza e ottemperanza ci siete voi. Una specie di eredità fondata su una cultura improntata alla morale. Vi sono stati ascritti valori che in realtà non sono appannaggio del genere sessuale ma del carattere e della predisposizione personale. Intorno a questo si sono create aspettative il cui feedback e diventato quasi una merce di scambio.
> 
> Ogni tanto e normale che qualcuna sbotta e mostra segni di insofferenza. Vedi Andrea.


Quoto tutto 
io sbottai per la prima volta a 12 anni
insomma disparità di comportamenti tra me e mio cugino, io dovevo passare per responsabile e sempre brava, a lui potevano essere giustificati capricci inutili 
Sti cazzi, feci una scenata :rotfl:capirono tra genitori e zii che mi ero leggermente rotta i coglioni :rotfl:


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> *io sbottai per la prima volta a 12 anni*
> insomma disparità di comportamenti tra me e mio cugino, io dovevo passare per responsabile e sempre brava, a lui potevano essere giustificati capricci inutili
> Sti cazzi, feci una scenata :rotfl:capirono tra genitori e zii che mi ero leggermente rotta i coglioni :rotfl:


Precoce.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Precoce.


Sono sempre stata cazzutella, in realtà 
merito di papà che mi ha lanciato nella mischia della vita da piccolina ... Arrangiati da sola, vedrai che ti servirà ...in effetti


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono sempre stata cazzutella, in realtà
> *merito di papà che mi ha lanciato nella mischia della vita da piccolina ... Arrangiati da sola, vedrai che ti servirà ...in effetti*


Non ho capito se lo abbia fatto con cognizione, ma ha fatto bene.
Come s'insegna l'autonomia, intesa a 360°, ad una femmina?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non ho capito se lo abbia fatto con cognizione, ma ha fatto bene.
> Come s'insegna l'autonomia, intesa a 360°, ad una femmina?


Con cognizione, si.
mio padre è così a prescindere devi sapertela cavare da solo.
si insegna facendole capire che deve percorrere la sua strada e raggiungere i suoi obiettivi, che deve farsi rispettare sempre e comunque ( deve anche saper rilspettare), che i genitori sono un porto sicuro ma che indicano la strada poi tocca percorrerla in modo autonomo.
inoltre mi ha insegnato a come gestire il mio tempo e come sia necessario assumersi le proprie responsabilità.
autonimia e  responsabilità, direi che sono stai i suoi cavalli di battaglia 

ora comunque paga pegno, che sono così autonoma che lo destabilizzo un po':rotfl:


----------



## spleen (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Poco fa uscendo dal lavoro ho provato la solita sensazione di sconnessione. E' come se durante la  giornata io saltassi da una bolla all'altra della mia vita, ognuna delle quali è un mondo a se stante : famiglia, figli, lavoro, sport, internet, spesa, svago, amici. E' come se mi spogliassi di un abito e ne indossassi altri di continuo, un assumere posture diverse senza o con pochissime connessioni che a volte mi sfianca.
> 
> Non so descrivere bene questa sensazione che è un inedito in effetti, ma fatico a percepirmi come un uno intero in ogni situazione. Forse è solo stanchezza e risparmio energie centelinandomi in ogni ambito, non lo so. A voi capita di sentirvi così?


Vivo sconnesso da quando ho coscienza di me stesso, col tempo ho smesso di farmi delle domande in proposito e ho pensato che era meglio fare di necessità o siatuazione che a dir si voglia, virtù.
Essere sconnessi consente di assaporare e di vivere sfumature di situazioni diverse e obbliga ad una elasticità che aumenta positivamente le nostre prestazioni psico mentali, certo puo anche stancare e dare senso di alienazione ed in effetti a volte "l'ovo sodo non va nè sù nè giù".


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

A me la sconnessione capita più diacronicamente che in sincrono. Vivo come delle bolle di Leda che si succedono nel tempo e in ognuna Leda è un po' diversa. E' uno dei motivi per cui quando mi chiedono la mia storia non so mai cosa rispondere. Che storia vuoi? Gli ultimi 3 anni? Gli ultimi 10? I miei primi 17? Dai 25 ai 30?
Mi sento come se avessi vissuto tante vite, all'interno di una sola :singleeye:


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Vi sto leggendo ma non riesco a rispondere niente, e pure me ne sono venute in mente di cose da dire. Sono in transito fra tre bolle e  non riesco a concentrarmi su nessuna :unhappy:


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vi sto leggendo ma non riesco a rispondere niente, e pure me ne sono venute in mente di cose da dire. Sono in transito fra tre bolle e  non riesco a concentrarmi su nessuna :unhappy:



:girapalle:



:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2016)

Io mi sento sempre io in continuità nei ruoli e in continuità nel tempo.
Mi è capitato vedere persone cambiare. Questo mi ha sconcertata.
Solo un'amica mi ha detto di essere rimasta sorpresa uno volta perché le era sembrato che mi ponessi in un modo superficiale che non mi corrisponde, secondo lei.
Continuo a pensarci. Forse si è sbagliata oppure può avere avuto questa impressione perché se vedo che la comunicazione è a livello superficiale tendo ad adeguarmi perché credo che sia una forma di pudore degli altri che non va violata.
Comunque su questa cosa penso da mesi, da quando me l'ha detto. Mi pare così strano.


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Però sai che il feedback dovrebbe servire anche a te per apportare le modifiche del caso. *Affronti i diversi ambiti della vita indossando l'abito per l'occasione, ma in tutti i casi applichi la medesima dedizione*. Mi ha fatto pensare quando hai parlato della bolla sport, dove anche in questo caso l'impegno esasperato supera il divertimento che ne dovresti ricavare. Ci sono ambiti per i quali non puoi fare a meno di spenderti con il massimo impegno, ma ce ne sono altri in cui potresti vivere in modo più easy. Guarda che non c'è sempre qualcuno che ti corre appresso. Cerchi addirittura di superare te stessa, emblematico il modo di allenarti. Mica sei un'atleta professionista?
> 
> Pensa alla salute.



Sul neretto: è così per il lavoro, la famiglia e lo sport. Non riesco con gli amici, e sì che è un bellissimo tempo quello trascorso anche solo al telefono; in quest'ambito mi trascuro e trascuro loro contando sempre sul fatto che se mi hanno un pochino capita e mi vogliono un pochino di bene, capiscono le mie toccate e fughe o le mie assenze (però mi sento in colpa se manco un appuntamento anche solo telefonico o se non riesco ad essere presente in momenti particolari della vita dell'altro).

Forse sono solo poco intelligente, non riesco a spiegarmelo diversamente, ma al lavoro devo sempre dimostrare di avere una marcia in più (nessuno me lo chiede), in famiglia anche se sono distrutta e stanchissima mi produco in cenette elaborate oppure mi sbatto per trovare qualcosa di pronto ma particolare (nessuno me lo chiede, gli andrebbe bene anche il brodino), nello sport non ne parliamo. Non sono un'atleta professionista (sono anche vecchietta ), sono stata una discreta atleta, quello si, in gioventù, ma ora mi trovo a competere (interiormente, nessuno mi caga probabilmente) con gente molto più giovane di me e non tollero di essere "sotto" qualcuno per resistenza, potenza, coordinazione etc. Sfido, sempre fra me e me , pure i maschi pensa te, e mi sento bene, benissimo, quando capita di surclassarli. Ma non mi interessa il feedback, è proprio un vuoto mio che si riempie, non so come spiegarlo. Comunque mi diverto ad impegnarmi 






JON ha detto:


> ...ah, ti credo che poi alla prima occasione ti spaparanzi se non c'è qualcuno o qualcosa col fucile giocattolo spianato su di te.



Centro! Non appena sono sola in casa, pure con un milione di cose da fare, mi piazzo al pc o sul divano col tablet e cazzeggio alla grandissima 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo sia ricorrente tra le donne perché siano state abituate ad essere macchine da guerra e occuparci di molte cose, peraltro vende o giudicate per come ce ne occupiamo ( brava madre, brava moglie, ottima casalinga o professionista ineccepibile)
> Credo, sia anche una questione di cultura.



Penso spesso a me e ad altre donne come macchine da guerra. Cosa intendi con "questione di cultura"?


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con cognizione, si.
> mio padre è così a prescindere devi sapertela cavare da solo.
> si insegna facendole capire che deve percorrere la sua strada e raggiungere i suoi obiettivi, che deve farsi rispettare sempre e comunque ( deve anche saper rilspettare), che i genitori sono un porto sicuro ma che indicano la strada poi tocca percorrerla in modo autonomo.
> inoltre mi ha insegnato a come gestire il mio tempo e come sia necessario assumersi le proprie responsabilità.
> ...



Insegnamenti bellissimi e decisivi per la formazione di chiunque, bravissimi i tuoi! Anch'io, più o meno ho ricevuto gli stessi input; l'unico passaggio mancante ma fondamentale, che credo mi abbia parecchio condizionato, è stato quello relativo all'autotutela. Il rispetto per gli altri in primis. Ad un certo punto della mia vita, visto che se non lo facevo io non ci pensava nessuno, ho cominciato a mandare affanghouse random chiunque, tanto per rifarmi di tutti gli approfittamenti subiti .. mò mi sono calmata. Forse 



spleen ha detto:


> Vivo sconnesso da quando ho coscienza di me stesso, col tempo ho smesso di farmi delle domande in proposito e ho pensato che era meglio fare di necessità o siatuazione che a dir si voglia, virtù.
> Essere sconnessi consente di assaporare e di vivere sfumature di situazioni diverse e obbliga ad una elasticità che aumenta positivamente le nostre prestazioni psico mentali, certo puo anche stancare e dare senso di alienazione ed in effetti a volte "l'ovo sodo non va nè sù nè giù".



Interessante interpretazione. Mi sa che sono al punto dell'ovo a metà strada


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi sento sempre io in continuità nei ruoli e in continuità nel tempo.
> Mi è capitato vedere persone cambiare. Questo mi ha sconcertata.
> Solo un'amica mi ha detto di essere rimasta sorpresa uno volta perché le era sembrato che mi ponessi in un modo superficiale che non mi corrisponde, secondo lei.
> Continuo a pensarci. Forse si è sbagliata oppure può avere avuto questa impressione perché se vedo che la comunicazione è a livello superficiale tendo ad adeguarmi perché credo che sia una forma di pudore degli altri che non va violata.
> Comunque su questa cosa penso da mesi, da quando me l'ha detto. Mi pare così strano.



Per quello che ti conosco ti vedo molto "fluida" e centrata. Ma personalmente non mi aspetto sempre da una persona che ritengo parecchio profonda, per esempio, che non sappia essere anche superficiale o leggera, anzi, ritengo la capacità di spaziare un grosso pregio. A volte volare alto sulle cose senza necessariamente fare il pelo e contropelo ad ogni sfumatura è sintomo di intelligenza e non di superficialità, poi non so esattamente a cosa si riferisse la tua amica.


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> A me la sconnessione capita più diacronicamente che in sincrono. Vivo come delle bolle di Leda che si succedono nel tempo e in ognuna Leda è un po' diversa. E' uno dei motivi per cui quando mi chiedono la mia storia non so mai cosa rispondere. Che storia vuoi? Gli ultimi 3 anni? Gli ultimi 10? I miei primi 17? Dai 25 ai 30?
> Mi sento come se avessi vissuto tante vite, all'interno di una sola :singleeye:



Bello! A me capita sia l'una che l'altra cosa. E' tutto un giramento di p.. bolle :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sul neretto: è così per il lavoro, la famiglia e lo sport. Non riesco con gli amici, e sì che è un bellissimo tempo quello trascorso anche solo al telefono; in quest'ambito mi trascuro e trascuro loro contando sempre sul fatto che se mi hanno un pochino capita e mi vogliono un pochino di bene, capiscono le mie toccate e fughe o le mie assenze (però mi sento in colpa se manco un appuntamento anche solo telefonico o se non riesco ad essere presente in momenti particolari della vita dell'altro).
> 
> Forse sono solo poco intelligente, non riesco a spiegarmelo diversamente, ma al lavoro devo sempre dimostrare di avere una marcia in più (nessuno me lo chiede), in famiglia anche se sono distrutta e stanchissima mi produco in cenette elaborate oppure mi sbatto per trovare qualcosa di pronto ma particolare (nessuno me lo chiede, gli andrebbe bene anche il brodino), nello sport non ne parliamo. Non sono un'atleta professionista (sono anche vecchietta ), sono stata una discreta atleta, quello si, in gioventù, ma ora mi trovo a competere (interiormente, nessuno mi caga probabilmente) con gente molto più giovane di me e non tollero di essere "sotto" qualcuno per resistenza, potenza, coordinazione etc. Sfido, sempre fra me e me , pure i maschi pensa te, e mi sento bene, benissimo, quando capita di surclassarli. Ma non mi interessa il feedback, è proprio un vuoto mio che si riempie, non so come spiegarlo. Comunque mi diverto ad impegnarmi
> 
> ...


La classica cultura della donna regina del focolare domestico che non è mai stanca, mai incazzata, se sta male si cura da se senza far pesare su altri il suo disagio .... più o meno questo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sul neretto: è così per il lavoro, la famiglia e lo sport. Non riesco con gli amici, e sì che è un bellissimo tempo quello trascorso anche solo al telefono; in quest'ambito mi trascuro e trascuro loro contando sempre sul fatto che se mi hanno un pochino capita e mi vogliono un pochino di bene, capiscono le mie toccate e fughe o le mie assenze (però mi sento in colpa se manco un appuntamento anche solo telefonico o se non riesco ad essere presente in momenti particolari della vita dell'altro).
> 
> Forse sono solo poco intelligente, non riesco a spiegarmelo diversamente, ma al lavoro devo sempre dimostrare di avere una marcia in più (nessuno me lo chiede), in famiglia anche se sono distrutta e stanchissima mi produco in cenette elaborate oppure mi sbatto per trovare qualcosa di pronto ma particolare (nessuno me lo chiede, gli andrebbe bene anche il brodino), nello sport non ne parliamo. Non sono un'atleta professionista (sono anche vecchietta ), sono stata una discreta atleta, quello si, in gioventù, ma ora mi trovo a competere (interiormente, nessuno mi caga probabilmente) con gente molto più giovane di me e non tollero di essere "sotto" qualcuno per resistenza, potenza, coordinazione etc. Sfido, sempre fra me e me , pure i maschi pensa te, e mi sento bene, benissimo, quando capita di surclassarli. Ma non mi interessa il feedback, è proprio un vuoto mio che si riempie, non so come spiegarlo. Comunque mi diverto ad impegnarmi
> 
> ...


Forse vuoi avere prove tangibili di valore.
Ma le vogliamo tutti. Ognuno con cose diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Per quello che ti conosco ti vedo molto "fluida" e centrata. Ma personalmente non mi aspetto sempre da una persona che ritengo parecchio profonda, per esempio, che non sappia essere anche superficiale o leggera, anzi, ritengo la capacità di spaziare un grosso pregio. A volte volare alto sulle cose senza necessariamente fare il pelo e contropelo ad ogni sfumatura è sintomo di intelligenza e non di superficialità, poi non so esattamente a cosa si riferisse la tua amica.


Continuo a pensarci.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La classica cultura della donna regina del focolare domestico che non è mai stanca, mai incazzata, se sta male si cura da se senza far pesare su altri il suo disagio .... più o meno questo


Questo è un po' di tutte, viene assorbito vedendo la madre con la febbre che comunque accudisce gli altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un po' di tutte, viene assorbito vedendo la madre con la febbre che comunque accudisce gli altri.


Si, vero


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un po' di tutte, viene assorbito vedendo la madre con la febbre che comunque accudisce gli altri.



Io oggi sono a casa dal lavoro con una laringite power e un mal di testa da competizione e non accudisco proprio un cazzo di nessuno (a parte i miei cani, ma loro porelli non hanno molte alternative per mangiare e cacare ) :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Io oggi sono a casa dal lavoro con una laringite power e un mal di testa da competizione e non accudisco proprio un cazzo di nessuno (a parte i miei cani, ma loro porelli non hanno molte alternative per mangiare e cacare ) :singleeye:


Non ci sono più le donne di una volta!
Però io che sono notoriamente una casalinga fallimentare eppure non sono mai uscita con figli under 16 senza lasciare qualcosa di pronto e se malati tutti gli accudivo. Oh ...io!


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Io oggi sono a casa dal lavoro con una laringite power e un mal di testa da competizione e non accudisco proprio un cazzo di nessuno (a parte i miei cani, *ma loro porelli non hanno molte alternative per mangiare e cacare* ) :singleeye:


Quindi gli hai lasciato il frigo aperto e la cacca possono venire a farla sul tuo letto mentre li tieni al guinzaglio per simulare la solita passeggiata?


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi gli hai lasciato il frigo aperto e la cacca possono venire a farla sul tuo letto mentre li tieni al guinzaglio per simulare la solita passeggiata?


No, siemo 
Ho espressamente indicato che me ne sbatto di tutti fuorché di loro


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sul neretto: è così per il lavoro, la famiglia e lo sport. Non riesco con gli amici, e sì che è un bellissimo tempo quello trascorso anche solo al telefono; in quest'ambito mi trascuro e trascuro loro contando sempre sul fatto che se mi hanno un pochino capita e mi vogliono un pochino di bene, capiscono le mie toccate e fughe o le mie assenze (però mi sento in colpa se manco un appuntamento anche solo telefonico o se non riesco ad essere presente in momenti particolari della vita dell'altro).
> 
> Forse sono solo poco intelligente, non riesco a spiegarmelo diversamente, ma al lavoro devo sempre dimostrare di avere una marcia in più (nessuno me lo chiede), in famiglia anche se sono distrutta e stanchissima mi produco in cenette elaborate oppure mi sbatto per trovare qualcosa di pronto ma particolare (nessuno me lo chiede, gli andrebbe bene anche il brodino), nello sport non ne parliamo. Non sono un'atleta professionista (sono anche vecchietta ), sono stata una discreta atleta, quello si, in gioventù, ma ora mi trovo a competere (interiormente, nessuno mi caga probabilmente) con gente molto più giovane di me e non tollero di essere "sotto" qualcuno per resistenza, potenza, coordinazione etc. Sfido, sempre fra me e me , pure i maschi pensa te, e mi sento bene, benissimo, quando capita di surclassarli. Ma non mi interessa il feedback, è proprio un vuoto mio che si riempie, non so come spiegarlo. Comunque mi diverto ad impegnarmi
> 
> ...


Sembrerebbe che tu abbia solo uno spiccato senso di responsabilità, se non fosse che, nel caso dello sport ad esempio, questo tipo di responsabilità non ha senso. Non fosse altro che per il fatto che non sei un'agonista.
Eppure ti comporti come se lo fossi, quindi una "gara" la stai facendo. Tutte le attività che svolgi hanno un feedback in realtà, solo che questo non agisce sulla stima degli altri nei tuoi confronti ma sulla tua autostima. Cosa che non ti fa difetto ma che, a tuo modo di vedere, necessita di sovralimentazione. Il tuo senso comunque di responsabilità ne viene esaltato e la questione può diventare stressante anche per una superdonna. La prova che in tutto questo gli altri contano sta nel fatto che se non hai il fiato sul collo ti spaparanzi e fai quello che è meglio per te.

La tua si chiama fierezza, ma non la far diventare la tua prigione. Se perdi qualche colpo non muore nessuno, tu meno degli altri.


Infatti, ricordati che devi morire.


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> No, siemo
> Ho espressamente indicato che me ne sbatto di tutti fuorché di loro


Appunto.


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Appunto.


Oh, comunque non è vero niente: mia figlia è tornata da scuola poco fa e le sto preparando il pranzo :facepalm:


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh, comunque non è vero niente: mia figlia è tornata da scuola poco fa e le sto preparando il pranzo :facepalm:


:rotfl:

Allora potevi andare pure al lavoro.:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh, comunque non è vero niente: mia figlia è tornata da scuola poco fa e le sto preparando il pranzo :facepalm:


:rotfl::rotfl:la maledizione della super mamma colpisce anche te


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Eh cuore di mamma vince sempre


----------

